# $10-14,000 to spend-new or used ???



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi there... new to this site.. I am looking for a compact tractor to cut 4-15 acres.. 4 acres now may buy some more.. I will need a finish mower & rotary 5-6ft.. told if I add a loader I should get 4wd..?? or I would be sorry.. would also like to use a grapple once in awhile.. maybe a backhoe later on... post hole auger for sure.. thinking 30-40Hp range.. sycro-shuttle.. or hydro.. want to be able to shift on the fly... would like a Kubota, but for what I need it might get too expensive... looking to get a complete package, mowers, loader etc.. Chinese or used ?? been checking ebay for a couple of months now to get a feel for prices... just sold my extra car and have a few bucks for tractor...
have used a friends S-250 bobcat for clearing etc and it is a monster , will pick up a large tree and carry it away.. doubt a tractor will do this but a bobcat doesn't work too good on cutting grass either...

Want the most bang for my buck with dependability if possible.. may have to add a few bucks more to get what I need ??? I am able to work on just about anything but don't want to work on a piece of junk, just to keep it working... if you know what I mean..


Thanks in advance for replys..


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome trs900:friends:

In that price range you could get a Cub Cadet 5000 Series like this 5234D. And some goodies to go with it.

5234D


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Be hard to beat one of these. A quality tractor for the price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3861880614&rd=1


----------



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

Your probably right about wanting too much for $14,000 but I would consider a slightly used unit.. 1- 2 years old.. so just maybe ?? .... I am just getting tired of paying for something new then a year later its not worth a dime... you just never know what will happen in the future and I may want to sell tractor in a couple of years... I have bought a few big ticket items on ebay.. and got real good deals.. 1 was a boat that was 6 months old.. like new bought it for less than 1/2 of what 1st buyer paid for it.. dont know if tractors are the same or not...

thanks for the replys


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For that kind of money you can discount buying new. You may find a used machine but the grapple and hoe will not be easy to find used. A used Deere 990 comes to mind from what you specify but is does offer a synco shuttle. If you can do without the synco shuttle or hydro; I STRONGLY recommend the 990 4WD with a 430 FEL. The grapple is gonna cost you big. You may want to reconsider that if you can do without it. As I recall a Borford BoDozer grapple will run in the $4000 price range. 

Below is a picture of GreenMtnMan's 4310 equipped with one. A 4410 eHydro equipped with a 430 FEL, MMM, and MX5 rotary cutter sounds like exactly what would fill the bill but that would bust the budget new and still even if used. 


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72186">


Brands I favor in the used market are Deere, Kubota, Kioti, and Massey Ferguson. I would suggest that you shop around first and look at the various models in this hp range and compare features and how they accomodate your likes and then decide on a particular model.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

TS

You may want to consider this company. 

http://www.farmprotractors.com/products.asp

They offer all the attachments you could want plus a small bulldozer with 3 pt hitch if that fits your needs. They are a local (to me) family owned business and from their web page they show the locations of dealers in FL. You could get a 30hp 4wd with loader for around $10-11k and add a backhoe while still being on budget.

Just my .02

Andy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have to agree that the FarmPro MIGHT be what you just might look at. These are a ok tractor but I would be leery if you do not have a lot mechanical experience. But it is a tractor and it probably give good service as long you stay on top of the servicing end. A few cautions, If a dealer is not near by I would not want to be to eager to buy one because if it breaks down and you have to get it fixed it might be a bit of a hassle. If you decide on a FarmPro get the maintenace manual right up front in fact demand one as part of the deal and do not sign anything until you see it on the contract and it is visible to you. Also you will want to immediately change all the fluilds and filters after delivery, even if the dealer said he already did it. That includes doing the anti-freeze the transmission, and engine oil and change the fuel filter and possible even the air filter. I would also check other forums what they have to say about Chinese, Korean, India tractors, a search of of different tractor forums on your favorite search engines. Just go in with your eyes open and be a informed consumer.


----------



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

Found a 2003 Kioti Lk3054 4x4 100+ hours with loader & finish mower, and 125 gallon water tank. & 8 row plow for $14,500 asking.. doesn't seem to bad.. I would have to buy a rotary mower right away & auger, but could wait on back hoe.. does this price seem fair.. its close to what I want to spend...


----------



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

Looked up in Machinery and looks like the last year this model was made was 2001 ?? LK 3054


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I think you also should look into Mahindra Tractors. These are great tractors they are bigger and heavier than the Chinese and Korean ones and cost about the same. 
http://www.mahindrausa.com/

My 35hp Mahindra it weighs over 4300lbs, it replaced the Moline that is my Avantar. Your application is very similar to mine, I have never needed 4WD and my land has lots of hills and a creek, but where I am in Texas it never snows and I have no muddy areas. If you feel you need 4WD then GET IT. It better to find out that you don't need 4WD and have it than it is to have 2WD and find out you need 4WD. 

I like Diesel because of the low end torque over gasoline (I was a certified Cummins and Detroit Diesel mechanic back in the 1980's) I buy AG diesel their is no 80 cents per gallon road tax. 
When choosing your tractor make sure you will be able to parts and services in your area. 

Welcome to the Forum your going to find a lot great guys here. Merry Christmas Wingnut


----------



## trs900 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies so far and Merry X-mas & a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year... looks like the Kioti might be sold..he will let me know next week... located in Ohio...Its a little dreary down here in Jupiter today... probably will rain, but at least its warm... I lived in Indiana till 1978 when I moved down here.. I went to the South Georgia Expo this fall and every tractor manufacturer was there... wish I had paid more attention but it was hot and all the displays were a little overwhelming..


----------

